# Brandungsangeln/Bootsangeln Fünen(Dänemark)



## Ace (6. Januar 2001)

Hallöchen
Fahre im April/Mai nach Fünen(Bogense)
Nördliche Spitze!!
hat jemand Erfahrung was man zu der Zeit dort fangen kann!
Brandung oder Boot egal!
Hauptsache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Danke Ace


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2001)

Auf Fühnen selber kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber unter der Brücke nach Langeland habe ich schon auf Meerforelle und Hornis geangelt. Über Langeland könnte ich mehr berichten da fahre ich jedes Jahr hin.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Frank (6. Januar 2001)

Hallo,Ich war vor zwei Jahren in Bogense. Die Angelausfahtern mit dem Angelkutter sind dort Spitze. Vor allen Dingen ist die Besatzung sehr nett und hilfreich. Glei neben dem Hafen gibt es einen Put- and Take Teich für Forellen. Der kostet viel Geld und man fängt dort nichts. Angele an der Mole mit Buttvorfach. Das macht dort tierisch Spaß.Tschüß Frank


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2001)

Danke für den Tip Frank!Genau das wollte ich hören !


----------



## hondapower (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln/Bootsangeln Fünen(Dänemark)*

hoin moin,
ich fahre in den sommerferien nach langeland.
mit meinen kleinen boot würde ich gern paar platte und dosche fangen
wir wohnen so etwa im nord westen von langeland.
ihr könnt mir ein paar tipps geben. =)


----------



## Multe (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln/Bootsangeln Fünen(Dänemark)*

Hej hondapower, wann genau bist du auf Langeland und von wo aus willst du raus????
Ich selber bin jedes Jahr die ersten 3 Augustwochen auf der Insel und fahre von Spodsbjerg aus.
Knæk og bræk Multe


----------

